# cypripmaniacs Cypripediums 2013



## cyprimaniac (Jan 2, 2013)

*Cyprimaniacs Cypripediums 2013*

hello friends,
nothing to report yet. :rollhappy:

just want to wish 

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2013


good growing............ 
and enjoy your life :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 2, 2013)

THANKS! Happy New Year to you as well and all STers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2013)

Ditto to you, Cyprimaniac!


----------



## Dido (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi wish you the same. 
my first one is looking through the soil.....


----------

